# Rose Gutschein 300,-



## sebi1000 (18. Januar 2014)

Guten Tag allerseits!

Da es bei meinem letzten Fahrradkauf bei Rose zu kleiner Komplikationen gab, habe ich eine Gutschrift von 300,- Euro erhalten.

Da ich momentan jedoch absolut versorgt bin, würde ich die 300,- Euro gerne "verkaufen".

Ist jemand von euch zur Zeit drauf und dran bei Rose zu bestellen und würde mir die 300 Euro abnehmen?
Würde euch dann einen Gutschein in dieser Höhe zukommen lassen.


Das wäre wirklich sehr nett!!
Danke!!


----------



## fuxy (18. Januar 2014)

Ich geb dir 200.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HinxundKunx (18. Januar 2014)

versuchs mal bei ebay. da wirst du ihn bestimmt für 400 los.


----------



## sebi1000 (21. Januar 2014)

UPDATE


Gebe den Gutschein für 280 Euro ab !!!


----------



## Sagu76 (13. Februar 2014)

Es der Gutschein nicht Personenbezogen?


----------

